# August bad time for 1st visit to CM?



## cosmonaut (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm planning to travel to Chiang Mai soon for an extended visit--the start of a digital nomad/slow travel trip. I'm going to leave it open ended and start with a one way ticket, then probably stay in SE Asia for a couple months at least. 

My question: it looks like either early August or early September will be the best time for me to depart, from Chicago. I've done a good amount of reading on CM and realize that's the rainy season. I've heard at least one person say that that time of year isn't so bad--the rain is heavy but usually only falls for relatively short periods of time. Any advice? Is it miserable then? Would there be advantages of arriving then (less tourists, better chance of finding an apartment?)? 

Looks like it's much dryer in October, another idea is to leave Chicago in early August or September, and go somewhere else on the way (SE Asia or elsewhere). 

Any suggestions would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Heat is more likely to be an issue than rain ... though neither may be a problem depending on exactly what you intend to do, how much you are affected by heat, and the weather during the time of your actual stay. There is so much accomm that will not be a problem. If you intend to do a lot of outdoor stuff and/or are bothered by heat than I would say leave it as late as you can (ie. well into Oct).


----------



## Glen10 (Jul 24, 2012)

cosmonaut said:


> I'm planning to travel to Chiang Mai soon for an extended visit--the start of a digital nomad/slow travel trip. I'm going to leave it open ended and start with a one way ticket, then probably stay in SE Asia for a couple months at least.
> 
> My question: it looks like either early August or early September will be the best time for me to depart, from Chicago. I've done a good amount of reading on CM and realize that's the rainy season. I've heard at least one person say that that time of year isn't so bad--the rain is heavy but usually only falls for relatively short periods of time. Any advice? Is it miserable then? Would there be advantages of arriving then (less tourists, better chance of finding an apartment?)?
> 
> ...


Hop over to Europe and enjoy the cooler summer, and then continue to Thailand around mid-October. If you're looking for inexpensive countries in Europe, I can give some info.


----------



## Smalls (Apr 26, 2013)

I moved to CM in August and it wasn't bad at all. The heat is absolutely more of an issue than the rain. But if you're considering SE Asia, you're likely mentally prepared for this aspect. Personally I prefer the heat to the cold, so it's really a non-issue at any given point in the year. 

August/September is a great time to head over and enjoy a low tourist time of year. If you have the money and time to check out Europe on your way to LOS, that sounds like a great idea, too. 

Final thought: don't let the rain or heat deter you. CM is a wonderful place to be in September and I'd recommend it to anyone. If it's a bit hot for you, just go jump in the waterfalls on Doi Suthep - free, beautiful and refreshing!


----------



## cosmonaut (Jun 7, 2013)

Great, thanks for the reply (and sorry for the delay in responding). My situation has changed a bit, and now I'm hoping I can arrange to arrive in October.


----------



## Smalls (Apr 26, 2013)

My pleasure! October is a beautiful time to arrive in CM - however, you'll be missing the awesome Halloween celebrations in the States! That might be one of the few drawbacks of LOS


----------



## MYN (Dec 29, 2011)

*Haloween*

But then it is possible to enjoy the Haloween celebration in CM. Some of the bars along Loi Kroh is really doíng a lot to lure the Haloween celebrationg guests in.


----------

